# 05 giants on website



## JIMMYMAC (Jul 9, 2004)

the 05 tcr's and ocr's etc are up on the aus giant website. use this link to go there directly. enjoy

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/au/03...ear=2005&bikesection=8804&range=81&model=9886


----------



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

*Neat!*

They've made some changes to the whole TCR line, and expanded it, haven't they? The wheel base on the tcr comps (not the advanced) is longer now (probably due to longer chain stays - why?), and they've added new sizes. I think I liked the raw carbon weave w/ clearcoat over the new new paint jobs.


----------



## rmc (May 17, 2004)

*wheelbase*

how much longer are the chainstays? perhaps people complained about fast steering behavior? longer chainstays/wheelbase would address this issue. 



BOppy said:


> They've made some changes to the whole TCR line, and expanded it, haven't they? The wheel base on the tcr comps (not the advanced) is longer now (probably due to longer chain stays - why?), and they've added new sizes. I think I liked the raw carbon weave w/ clearcoat over the new new paint jobs.


----------



## goathead1 (Jan 3, 2002)

*US Giant line up will be different*

Can't give details, but expect a carbon bike in the OCR line.


----------



## SBeachBiker (Aug 31, 2002)

*Check New Bicycling Mag*



goathead1 said:


> Can't give details, but expect a carbon bike in the OCR line.


Yep. Bicycling has an article on the new "plusher" road bikes, including Klein Reve, Trek Pilot, Specialized Roubaix, and Giant OCR. Pics also.


----------



## maSSpayne (Sep 9, 2004)

After looking at the ausie site, I talked to my LBS and they said the Giant rep. said that the U.S. bikes will look different than the Ausie bikes. Don't know what that intails but I hope the carbon isn't painted over!!


----------

